# Portfolio Return



## TjamesX (18 June 2005)

Coming up to the end of fin year so I was wondering at current what is the return (approx if your not sure) on your funds for the 12 months to June is? (includes paper profits, franking credits, divs etc).

You dont have to post if you don't want, just do an anonymous vote


----------



## TjamesX (18 June 2005)

Currently for my funds I have a return of almost 20% since end of Aug last year, but a large amount is paper profits so that figure could change quickly  

I think this is about the same as the return for the all ords - nothing special!! 

TJ


----------

